# enders game



## Apollo (Jan 1, 2006)

what do u think? good read? should I read it?


----------



## Shade53 (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm a big fan of it myself though I like some of the other books in the series better. Give it a read, the worst that can happen is that you find you don't like it.

~S


----------



## Verago (Jan 1, 2006)

It's a pretty good book. I'd recommend reading it. The guy's a good writer.


----------



## journyman161 (Jan 1, 2006)

I say yes - I like it & the whole series, Enders Game, Speaker for the Dead, Xenocide & Children of the Mind. Good read & great concepts


----------



## Jefe (Jan 3, 2006)

Orson Scott Card is on my list of awesome people in this world.  Read it.


----------



## Iholly (Jan 3, 2006)

I would recommend it, I think Orson Scott Card is one of the best story tellers today. The whole series is good. I avoided them for a long time because they are marketed towards kids, but they are very good books. 

Just on an off note, I always find it funny that he is a conservative mormon, when he tends to sound quite the opposite in many of his books.


----------



## DaNorthernLight (Jan 18, 2006)

I just started reading it.  I'm liking it so far.

Just read it... don't worry about it.  If you hate it, you'll hate it.


----------



## argo (Jan 19, 2006)

This is a book that seriously stuck with me when i was a kid. I first read it when i was around 13 years old. After that i completely forgot about the book and the only thing i could remember was some kid getting kicked in the nuts. For about 4 years i randomly asked people if they knew of a book like that, or if i was just a daydreaming kid, or mixed it up with my 4th grade year when i actually did kick another kid in the nuts .... Anyway I finally found someone about a year ago who knew of the book. I picked it up that day and reread it. Excellent still to this day. I am working on reading the rest of the series soon!


----------



## Utopian Union (Jan 19, 2006)

Respect!


----------



## colvin11 (Jan 19, 2006)

Very good books, especially enders game

How are they aimed at children, apart from enders game, the rest are definitely not aimed at kids


----------



## DaNorthernLight (Jan 21, 2006)

Just finished reading it.

I really did like it!  Eithe I'm very near-sighted or the ending had quite a few shockers in it -- I was practically standing when I read the last few chapters about the truth of few scenarios.


----------



## soandso (Jan 21, 2006)

Enders game was good! Innocent Vs Fear.


----------



## GhostLad (Jan 21, 2006)

Enders Game is quite possibly one of my favorite novels of all time. Period. And it doesn't need fancy writing to become one. Just a great story and a cast of great characters.

To quote the Governator, "I LUV EEET!"


----------



## Kimahri (Jan 23, 2006)

I definitely recommend this book.  It was the first of Card's books that I read and I could not put it down once I started.  I think I finished it in like two or three days.

kimahri


----------



## Gizzmo0411 (Jan 30, 2006)

Absolutely 100% yes you should read it.

Ender's game and the rest of the Ender chronicles (Speaker for the Dead, Xenocide and Children of the mind) make for such a great philosophical series. The ideas of life and death and the universe that Card presents are asounding.

Ender's game and the rest of the Shadow series (Ender's Shadow, Shadow of the Hegemon, Shadow Puppets, Shadow of the Giant) make for one AWESOME view of a future world. A study in politics and some damn good action adventure writing.

O.S. Card is among the greats, not flashy, not wordy, but man can that dude weave a tale.

Definitely recommend it.


----------



## Hodge (Jan 30, 2006)

Something really cool I found out a couple weeks ago is that this book is required reading for a bunch of military academies and one or two branches of the U.S. military.


----------



## Wilderness (Jan 31, 2006)

^ Wow! Thats interesting!

I read the book a few years ago and I loved it! I read it with my friend and we were reading chapter at a time together...but I got to hooked I read it all in one night . lol

Great read. I say go for it. 

lani


----------



## Gizzmo0411 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hodge said:
			
		

> Something really cool I found out a couple weeks ago is that this book is required reading for a bunch of military academies and one or two branches of the U.S. military.



It's true. I'm in the military myself (Air force) and while I was going through officer training I was expected to read it. Not exactly required, but certainly recommended. And as anyone who might be in the military knows...when a Col. recommends something...you'd best do it! (Unless you outrank him...which I most certainly don't.)


----------

